# Termites



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

What species of termite ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you trying to do a DIY exterminating job?
Not a great plan if you are.
Call a real exterminator to take care of this.


----------



## HomeGuy2 (Mar 14, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Are you trying to do a DIY exterminating job?
> Not a great plan if you are.
> Call a real exterminator to take care of this.


I've had regular termite treatment for years. Even switched exterminators. This small infestation near the bathroom plumbing keeps returning.

Does a "real" exterminator seal termite entry points around sewer pipes behind the drywall? FWIW, none of them have offered to do so.


----------



## HomeGuy2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oso954 said:


> What species of termite ?


Gosh, I don't know. I'm located in AZ.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Identifying the species is the key to effective treatment.

As an example, ground treatments for subterranean termite species are not effective if you have drywood termites.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Knowing what your dealing with as mentioned by Oso954, here is some great info by ORKIN.

http://www.orkin.com/termites/


I didn't know termites will infest your carpet.
http://www.orkin.com/termites/termite-carpet-infestation/


......


----------



## HomeGuy2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Appreciate everybody's input. 

For the sake of discussion, can we assume the 3 exterminators I've used through the years know what they're doing. They matched technology to the type of termites--they're doing their best.

So, assuming good extermination technique, I still have a small infestation issue in my bathroom area where the sewer pipe passes through the post-tension slab on my house.

To me, it makes sense to be proactive, and try and "seal" the opening between the sewer pipe and foundation where I believe I still have infestation issues. It will require removing a bit of drywall (maybe more) near the floor to trace the exact entry location. 

Can anybody suggest any pro and cons issues with such a DIY project?

Thanks you!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

WOW!
I guess you didn't bother to check out the links.....


----------



## HomeGuy2 (Mar 14, 2013)

ron45 said:


> WOW!
> I guess you didn't bother to check out the links.....


Actually, I did. Thank you! Lot of excellent info. 

Unfortunately, it doesn't address the questions I had about the pros & cons of removing/replacing drywall to investigate termite entry points and the best sealant to use around pipe openings in the foundation to prevent termite entry. 

Should a homeowner just rely on their exterminator for termite protection or can a homeowner like myself help prevent termite entry by sealing entry points near sewer pipes in post tension slabs? 

Thanks!


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

If you think that's where they are coming in, it couldn't hurt to investigate and seal it up. It's not going to hurt anything.


----------



## HomeGuy2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Gustavas said:


> If you think that's where they are coming in, it couldn't hurt to investigate and seal it up. It's not going to hurt anything.


Thanks. I was kinda leaning toward this perspective as noted in my first post. 

What I was hoping for was some input on the process itself--removing drywall for exploratory purposes, then application of a sealer to the sewer pipe in question. Tips on how? Best sealer? Effective or not? Has anyone done something similar?

Based on everybody's replies I get the impression very few have actually done more than seek out a professional exterminator for their termite issues. I suppose that in itself may be an indirect answer to my question(s).

Thanks again for everybody's reply.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If there coming from the ground then there subterranean termites. The ground under the slab needs to be treated by drilling and injecting chemical into the soil.
Sealing's just going to make them find another point of entry.


----------

